# www.wie-schlau-bist-du.com mal wieder



## kuche (2 August 2008)

Folgendes hat sich zugetragen:

Ich habe mich vor ungefähr einem Jahr auf der Seite [noparse]http://www.wie-schlau-bist-du.com[/noparse] [Der kostenlose IQ Test Superlative! Wie schlau bist du?] angemeldet um (natürlich angenommen kostenlos) einen IQ-Test zu machen. Zwei Wochen später kam zu mir per e-mail eine Rechnung über 144€ unter Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten im Falle Nichtbezahlens (ihr kennt das ja...).
Ich Doofnuss krieg natürlich total Panik und bezahl den Mist auch noch, ohne mich auch nur im geringsten darüber schlau zu machen und dachte das sei damit erledigt.
Jetzt, ein Jahr später kommt wieder eine Mail von denen, ich soll die weite Rate bezahlen, wieder 144€... Diesmal (man wird ja doch älter), hab ich mich ein wenig schlau gemacht, und erfahren, dass es sich bei dieser Seite um einen [.........] handelt und die eigentlich keine rechtlichen Ansprüche geltend machen können und strickt nach dem Verfahren:
-Rechnung schicken
-Mahnung schicken
-2.Mahnung schicken
-Mahnung per Post
-Mahnung vom Inkassobüro, oder Anwalt per Post
-Mahnbescheid (bei wiederrufung ziehn sie dann den Schwanz ein, da sie wohl wissen, dass sie keine Chance haben)
Mein Problem jetzt: Hat sich an der Situation, dass die mir nichts können etwas dadurch etwas geändert, dadurch, dass ich die erste Rate bezahlt habe?
Kann ich weiter die einfach Ignorieren schiene Fahren, oder was soll ich tun.
Im ürbigen bin ich noch Minderjährig und daher die Frage, was ich damit noch drehen kann.
Im Moment bin ich in der Phase 2.Mahung per Mail.
Danke schonmal für eire Antworten (ihr braucht mir nicht nochmal zu sagen, dass es doof war das zu bezahlen... das weiß ich....)

kuche


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2008)

*AW: www.wie-schlau-bist-du.com mal wieder*



kuche schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vor ungefähr einem Jahr auf der Seite [noparse]http://www.wie-schlau-bist-du.com[/noparse] [Der kostenlose IQ Test Superlative! Wie schlau bist du?] angemeldet


ist hier vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr schon mal berichtet worden


Jessyblu am   16.08.2007  schrieb:


> Die Firma Java Media Ltd. mit Sitz in London Director: J.G . betreibt eine weitere Seite
> unter dem Motto: Wie-schlau-bist-du.com. Dort geht es auch um einen Jahresbeitrag von 144,00 € im voraus zu zahlen.





kuche schrieb:


> Mein Problem jetzt: Hat sich an der Situation, dass die mir nichts können etwas dadurch etwas geändert, dadurch, dass ich die erste Rate bezahlt habe?


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


kuche schrieb:


> Im ürbigen bin ich noch Minderjährig und daher die Frage, was ich damit noch


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?





kuche schrieb:


> -Mahnbescheid


gerichtliche  Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche seltener als Sechser plus Zusatzzahl


----------

